# Biab Keggle build advice wanted



## solidute (16/11/17)

Im a reasonable way into the build and the time has come to drill a hole for the ball valve.

How low in the keg should i drill this hole?


----------



## mtb (16/11/17)

I placed mine to ensure 6L of kettle loss to trub, by dumping in 6L of water and marking the water line - that's where I installed the outlet valve. You may not want that amount of kettle loss, I did so because I had kettle capacity to spare and I often do large & hoppy double batches where I aim to leave a significant amount of hop matter in the kettle. Works well, I let the kettle sit for 30min after pulling out the IC to settle out. Runs almost completely clear into my fermenters.


----------



## MitchD (16/11/17)

I drilled right above the bottom weld, then used an elbow to get down lower.


----------



## solidute (17/11/17)

Quick question 


Are kegs coated in some nasty stuff?

Set the burner going to boil water for a test and it smells like paint burning. Shut it off and left it.

Anything to be concerned about or should it be cleaned first?


----------



## spog (18/11/17)

When building mine the keg had a coat of silver/grey paint on the bottom, could also put it down to a build up of grime or dried detergent of sorts perhaps from cleaning before refilling in the brewery, or cleaners of the floor in pubs it’s been sent to.


----------

